# 259 fps w/ .454 lead.



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cut these exact length/width/taper as my single speed bands, only double layer.
Not being joerg sprave, I found it hard to draw the same length as the single layer, therfor i cut them a tad to long.. still I do believe almost 260 fps is reasonable with .454 lead ( black powder muzzle loader shot) is reasonable, any one know the joules and ft pnds? Cheers all, Ben


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice Ben !!!

Ammo size - 0.454 Inch
Ammo size - 11.53 mm
Ammo weight - 9.07 grams
Speed - 259 fps
Energy - 28.262 Joules
Energy - 20.845 Foot Pounds

HERE is a handy calculator for working these things out (provided you know the weight of the ammo)


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate that will be handy..Any who, kept at it and just got a 264 fps! Seems unneccisary for a Target shooter like myself to be wasting rubber, and expensive amo in this way, but I love to see whats achievable and trying to take it up a notch.. did make a vid a day or so ago, but only got mid 250's.. so next stop: 270 fps w/ .454







cheers for the link hrawk..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That's great, but to get the most power out of that band set, you need heavier ammo. Try some .50 lead.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

... so fast... so much energy. See if you can cut a happy face into a wood plank! Haha.

-Bob


----------

